
Ask HN: Does anybody use Grails? - humbleMouse
I never see anything on HN about Grails and I don&#x27;t seem to hear anybody talk about Grails in my day to day life.  Is there anybody out there using it?
======
rnovak
The company I work for has released a couple products in grails (SaaS).
Ultimately, it's basically a "wrapper" around very common Java tech (like
Spring WebMVC). It's really nice to use to build things quickly, but when
Groovy was dropped by their main sponsor (Pivotal), our company kind of lost
faith in the future of the language.

~~~
vorg
Since Grails 3.0, Grails is a wrapper around Gradle also. The Grails 1.0
backing company G2One,Inc got bought by SpringSource a year after it was
formed, which was the true purpose of Grails bundling Spring, i.e. to muscle
in on SpringSource's consulting business until it hurt.

So I guess the true purpose of Grails 3.0 bundling Gradle is for OSI's Grails
consulting arm to get bought by Gradleware to similarly protect its Gradle
consulting cashflow. Earlier this year, Grails' previous backer Pivotal,Inc
dropped sponsorship of Grails effective a few days before Grails 3.0 was
released, which was very conveniently picked up by OSI,Inc, minus 4 mainly
Groovy developers who were retrenched. It all looked like a cost cutting
exercise by the Grails P.M. in disguise.

The lack of scruples in the people behind Grails is reason enough to ignore
it.

------
Alex3917
I used it professionally for two years. It's pretty good, the main issues just
stem from the community being smaller, in terms of plugins that you'd want
either missing or else being out of date.

Groovy itself is comparable to Python, even better in some ways.

------
rufugee
I use it in a number of projects. I did rails dev for years, and Grails is
very easy to pick up if you have rails+java experience. Groovy is also a great
language. Add Vaadin for front-end dev and it can be a very fun, productive
stack to use.

